# Öl für Außenborder



## Thomas090883 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich nun durchgerungen zum Schlauchbootkauf und am Wochenende soll eventuell die Jungfernfahrt starten.
Bin mit einem 5 PS Suzuki dt5y 2 Takt motorisiert und würd gern mal wissen welches Öl ich zum mischen nehmen soll.

In der Betriebsanleitung steht TC-W3 zum mischen, nur ist dieses Öl sehr teuer und irgendwie nur im Bootszubehörshop zu bekommen.
Geht denn auch "normales" 2-Takt Öl oder sollte man es lieber lassen...

Aso weiß Jemand n paar Stellen von Hamburg aus an der Ostseeküste zum Schlauchi "slippen"?
Eben wo man möglichst nahe ans Wasser ran kommt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wilhelm (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

#hHallo Thomas
Ich würde *kein *normales Zweitaktöl verwenden um des Wasser nicht zu verschmutzen.Wie du hoffendlich weist tritt bei einem Zweitakter immer über des Auspuff unverbranntes Öl aus. 1 Tropfen versaut |gr:ca. 600 Liter|gr: Wasser.Aus diesem Grund Zweitaktöl für Bootsmotoren das Biologisch unbedenklich ist verwenden.#6
Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben

Ein gutes Petri zu deinen zukünftigen Angeltouren

Gruß :vik:Wilhelm:vik:


----------



## wilhelm (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Nachtrag (weil zu spät gelesen.)
Wenn es dir nicht zu weit ist Großenbrode (Richtung Fehmann) und Insel Fehmann sind eigentlich zum Bootsslippen gut geeignet.Schau auch hierzu vielleicht mal bei Google Earth.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas090883 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Jo besten Dank.
Also der Umwelt zuliebe würd ich ja schon paar Euronen mehr aus geben.
Aber  mal unabhängig davon was ist mit der verträglichkeit von Motor bzw. mit der Motorleistung?
Han nur gehört das es wohl mehr quamlt -richtig-?
Ja Großenbrode wäre schon eine Möglichkeit wollt aber nicht so weit fahren, eher so Lübecker Umgebung.


----------



## Edersee-Angler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

also ich habe nen 5ps selva und ich nehme 2 taktöl vom motorrad aber das mit den 600 liter ist ja echt übel.aber mit dem zeug geht der wie sau.............glaube das ist von castrol und  es ist aber auch kein billigöl.

mfg lars


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Hallo,
nicht umsonst gibt es für Außenboarder Spezialöl welches man auch verwenden sollte. Nicht nur wegen der Umwelt auch der Motor brauch das spezielle Öl zur Schmierung weil er ganz andere Temperaturen aufweist als ein Moped das durch die Luft bei fahrt gekühlt wird.
Ich geh da jedenfalls keine Kompromisse ein und kaufe mir immer das Special Oil. Der Motor ist mir einfach zu viel Wert als das ich ihn durch günstiges Öl zerschroten möchte.


----------



## Thomas090883 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Ja das stimmt wohl, am falschen ende gespart und zack das ganze Geld fürn neuen Motor weg.

Nee nee das will ich ja nun auch nicht.

Also, Moral von der Geschicht.....

Falsches Öl, lieber nicht.....

Muss denn wohl doch noch n Bootsladen ausfindig machen bevor es losgeht.

Besten Dank


----------



## wilhelm (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

HalloThomas

Ich meine jetzt kein Bioöl wie Raps oder ähnliches sondern schon Zweitaktöl für Bootsmotoren. Dieses Öl ist extra für Marinemotoren entwickelt und wird von den Motoren auch normalerweise vertragen.Sicherlich würde ich den Händler meines Vertrauens nach Ölhersteller und Freigabe befragen bevor man was falsches Kauft.Übrigens ist TCW Öl für Wassergekühlte Bootsmotoren auch in hinsicht Umweltverträglichkeit in der Regel freigegeben.


----------



## Waldemar (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Genau Jörg so ist es .
TC-W3 sollte man nehmen wegen der Verbrennungstemperatur.
Son Mopedöl braucht ganz andere Temperaturen um zu verbrennen.
Wobei das AB-Mischöl schon bei einer Motortemperatur von ca. 70° rückstandslos verbrennt.
Nun giebts ja dieses Öl in verschiedenen Preiklassen.
Meine Motoren bekommen das preiswerte.
Giebts bei 3 2 1 schon für 5,-€ ab bestimmter Abnahmemenge.
Was den Literpreis von 10,-€ und mehr rechtfertigt, weiß ich nicht so genau.
Motor läuft sauber und die Kerzen sehen gut aus.


----------



## vazzquezz (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Muss denn wohl doch noch n Bootsladen ausfindig machen bevor es losgeht.



Solltest Du auf der Ecke Neustadt/Pelzerhaken starten, geh mal zu E.M.Scheel im Hafen von Neustadt! Da wirst Du fündig!

V.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Moin Thomas, fahre nach Großenbrode. Da kannste slippen und im BTC auch gleich das richtige Öl kaufen. Schaust Du hier


----------



## Edersee-Angler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Das öl was ich habe ist ja auch für wassergekühlte MOTORRÄDER!!!!!!


----------



## wilhelm (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

#hAn Ederseeangler

Leider bedenken viele bei der Verwendung von normalem Zweitaktöl nicht die folgen für das Gewässer.Das beruht in der Regel auf Unwissenheit#c.Aber das Normalöl :cversaut das Wasser:c und ist auch für Bootsmotoren hinsichtlich der Temperaturen nicht geeignet.

Also bitte in Zukunft bitte, bitte Bootsöl der Umwelt zuliebe .

Nichts für ungut Gruß Wilhelm#h#h


----------



## Waldemar (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*



Edersee-Angler schrieb:


> Das öl was ich habe ist ja auch für wassergekühlte MOTORRÄDER!!!!!!


 

Ja schon.
Aber Dein Kühlwasserkreis im Moped ist endschieden heißer als das Seewasser, welches den AB Motor durchströmt.


----------



## Thomas090883 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Ja werd die Woche mal rumschauen, 321 is bissel kurzfristig habs aber schon gesehen. Möchte mich aber nicht drauf verlassen dass das Öl auch bis Freitag da ist.
Werd erstmal so n Fläschchen holen werd in HH wohl n Bootsladen finden.
Großenbrode fällt erstmal weg werden wohl entweder nach Boltenhagen oder Dahme.


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

@Thomas090883:

Wenn Du nach Dahme unterwegs bist, fährste eh an Neustadt vorbei! Von der Ausfahrt Neustadt Mitte sind´s 5 min bis zu Scheel, ruf doch einfach an,ab wann die aufhaben! Tel: Telefon: 04561-4416

V.


----------



## heinzrch (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

von Addinol gibts dieses spezielle Zweitakt-Bootsmotorenöl günstig (die schicken auch !)


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Ich kaufe immer das Shell Helix Marine TCW3 beim segelladen.de
Normales 2T wird deinen Motor auf Dauer zerstören.

Ist wirklich nicht teuer.


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Mit dem Shell- Öl machst Du sicher nichts falsch, ich persönlich kaufe beim selben Anbieter (segelladen.de) immer das Fuchs "low smoke" Öl... funktioniert tatsächlich #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Moin Werner, lt segelladen ist das Öl für vorgemischte Benzin und Ölgemische. Nicht für selbstmischer. Hast du denn einen Selbstmischer? 
Zitat:
* Schmiermittel     für 2-Takt Außenbordmotoren, Benzin  Titan Marine TC-W3  *​ Hochleistungs-Zweitaktmotoren-Öl für     Außenborder oder Jet Ski-Motoren, das      schon vorgemischt ist. Die Low-Smoke-Technologie     reduziert Ablagerungen und verhindert somit Verschleiß und die Abnutzung der Kolben.​

Und was ist mit Ostern?????


----------



## schleppangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Moin,moin

also leute ,erstmal muß ich euch den glauben nehmen tcw-3 wäre gut für das gewässer oder die umwelt.....blödsinn!tcw -3 ist genauso schädlich wie andere motoröle auch. die bezeichnung tcw-3 besagt lediglich das dieses öl den motor (aussenborder) vor wasserschäden schützt. da der motor in feuchter umgebung genutzt wird kann es vorkommen ,das über die ansugluft ,wasser in den verbrennungsraum tritt und dieses wasser nach der nutzung des motors zu korrosion führt.deshalb tcw - 3.man kann allerdings das vollsyntetische öl verwenden ,denn davon braucht man weniger man kann dann z.b. eine mischung von 1:100 ,statt 1:50 fahren.allerdings raten die meisten hersteller dazu ältere modelle mit 1:50 zu fahren ,da deren kolben führ fettere gemische gebaut sind.

übrigens habe ich mir dies nicht ausgedacht sondern bei shell in hamburg nachgefragt,das mit den kolben kommt von den herstellern direkt.

ich habe mich nähmlich auch schon mal mit dieser thematik auseinander gesetzt.

Günstiges tcw-3 öl bekommt man übrigens bei ebay,da wird kanadisches öl angeboten.ich glaube 24l für 80€ . ich selbst fahre das öl schon seit 3 jahren und habe gute erfahrungen gemacht.


mfg kay


----------



## dorschunter (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

hy

ich fahre einen mercury 75 hp bj.1990 mit ficht öl,der rennt wie bekloppt.
kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*

Ich kann euch das empfehlen wenig rauch und motor läuft auch noch bei niedriegster drehzahl einwandfrei!
lg




*Yachticon 2-Takt Außenborderöl 1 Liter*

2- Takt Öl zur Schmierung aller Zweitakt-Otto-Außenbordermotoren
dieses selbstmischende 2- Takt Motoröl wird aus sorgfältig ausgewählten und hochwertigen Grundölen hergestellt
besondere Eigenschaften: Einwandfreie Schmierung aller Motorteile, starke Reinigungswirkung, ausgezeichneter Schutz vor Verschleiß und Korrosion, geringe Abgasbelastung durch aschefreie Verbrennung der Additive


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Öl für Außenborder*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich kann euch das empfehlen wenig rauch und motor läuft auch noch bei niedriegster drehzahl einwandfrei!
> lg
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, ich weiß ja nicht, ob es von Yachticon versch. 2- Takt- Öle gibt, aber ich habe eines dieser Fa. letztes Jahr im Urlaub im Kappelner Hafen bei "Niro- Werner" gekauft (da meine Bestllung vom Segelladen nicht rechtzeitig vor Abreise angekommen ist).
So geraucht und gestunken hat mein guter Johnson noch nie und ich war froh, als die 6L endlich aufgebraucht waren.

Ansonsten fahre ich immer Fuchs "low smoke" (segelladen.de), wobei der User gpsjunkie (Jochen) mich kürzlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat (s.o. in diesem Thread), dass es lt. Spez. nicht für Selbstmischer- AB geeignet ist. Ich persönlich hatte aber noch nie Probleme.
Werde mich zur Sicherheit aber trotzdem nach einem anderen Öl umsehen...

Gruß
Wener


----------

